# Rooting without voiding warranty



## Deleted member 398281 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys!
This is my 3rd thread, and I can say: I really like this site! Ok, so I'll just start now, and spare you guys the reading of my very interesting life stuff

I just got a new phone, (galaxy s4 mini GT-I9195) and this is my first android PHONE (I already have an android tablet). When I heard from rooting, I was so excited about it, that I rooted my tablet, which already lost its warranty a couple of centuries ago.

I liked the rooting so much, that I wanted to root my phone, so I always have my personal rooted device in my pocket. But, I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE THE DAMN WARRANTY!!! I mean, serious, WHY DO YOU NEED TO LOSE IT?!?!

I already found people saying that iRoot will not void "it" (I dont want to talk about it anymore) but some other people saud that KingoRoot will not void it either, but I rooted my tablet with KingoRoot and the KNOX counter just jumped to 1...

So I'm asking you, is there any way how to root android? Please dont tell that towelroot, KingoRoot, king root etc. Don't void it because they dont support my device...


Root wants me to do it...
Please help me...


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 18, 2016)

Well Samsung Galaxy devices have a feature known as "knox" which is triggered when you mess with the kernel/recovery which will void your warranty.  I'm not sure if this has changed in recent years, but for your device, research "knox"


----------



## Deleted member 398281 (Oct 18, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> Well Samsung Galaxy devices have a feature known as "knox" which is triggered when you mess with the kernel/recovery which will void your warranty.  I'm not sure if this has changed in recent years, but for your device, research "knox"


Yea... I know pretty much about KNOX and know that my device has it, and that my tablet triggered the KNOX counter... Some people told me to disable lock reactivation and then use iRoot pc to root it... but I'm here to know if it's true


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2016)

You can just reset the KNOX counter if you're really worried about warranty, but 99% of the time if you have to repair your phone for whatever reason no one bothers actually checking whether KNOX was tripped or not. There have been a few methods to reset KNOX, which you should be able to use just fine.

But, assuming your location flag is correct, it wouldn't matter if you trip KNOX as EU legislation states (for the most part) that no warranty can be voided by software changes like rooting/flashing custom ROMs. So you wouldn't have to worry about it regardless.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

With OnePlus phones, you keep the warranty when rooted or using custom roms even.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 19, 2016)

Under US law your warranty is not voided and if they refuse to fix it because it rooted you can sue.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You can just reset the KNOX counter if you're really worried about warranty, but 99% of the time if you have to repair your phone for whatever reason no one bothers actually checking whether KNOX was tripped or not. There have been a few methods to reset KNOX, which you should be able to use just fine.
> 
> But, assuming your location flag is correct, it wouldn't matter if you trip KNOX as EU legislation states (for the most part) that no warranty can be voided by software changes like rooting/flashing custom ROMs. So you wouldn't have to worry about it regardless.



Newer Samsung phones (S4 and higher) use efuses for KNOX so there is no way to reset them to gain back warranty (may not be a problem in EU) and Samsung Pay (it will never work again)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Newer samsung phones (S4 and higher) use efuses for KNOX so there is no way to reset them to gain back warranty (may not be a problem in EU) and Samsung Pay (it will never work again)


http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/disable-knox-reset-knox-counter-to-0x0-t3414890

Works for a good amount of Samsung phones, which should include the S4 Mini.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/disable-knox-reset-knox-counter-to-0x0-t3414890
> 
> Works for a good amount of Samsung phones, which should include the S4 Mini.



Did you read the whole thread. for newer phone like the Note 3, it damages the partition for KNOX so it does not trip. It breaks Samsung Pay forever and Samsung can detect the damaged partition should they do so.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Did you read the whole thread. for newer phone like the Note 3, it damages the partition for KNOX so it does not trip. It breaks Samsung Pay forever and Samsung can detect the damaged partition should they do so.


And? The OP has an S4 Mini, not a Note 3, so that doesn't matter. And while Samsung could detect the damage done to KNOX, it's highly unlikely they'll attribute it to the user and refuse to fix it.

But, as I said, it doesn't really matter since KNOX trips can't void warranties in the EU.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 19, 2016)

Root = Void warranty... Well there are root methods that will not trip KNOX (or Sony's DRM) by flashing an engineering kernel (if it was leaked) then flashing root permissions but not all devices are supported (Like my Galaxy S7 Exynos).

IMO any Android version 6+ doesn't really need root. There are quite a few paid or free apps on the play store that will do the same.


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Root = Void warranty... Well there are root methods that will not trip KNOX (or Sony's DRM) by flashing an engineering kernel (if it was leaked) then flashing root permissions but not all devices are supported (Like my Galaxy S7 Exynos).
> 
> IMO any Android version 6+ doesn't really need root. There are quite a few paid or free apps on the play store that will do the same.



Root =/ Void Warranty when people buy OnePlus phones, they even repair phones with custom roms.
I think it is dumb that everyone else voids their warranties for software modifications.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Oct 19, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Root =/ Void Warranty when people buy OnePlus phones, they even repair phones with custom roms.
> I think it is dumb that everyone else voids their warranties for software modifications.


Under US law your warranty is not voided and if they refuse to fix it because it rooted you can sue.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 19, 2016)

driverdis said:


> Root =/ Void Warranty when people buy OnePlus phones, they even repair phones with custom roms.
> I think it is dumb that everyone else voids their warranties for this.


Then buy a OnePlus or Nexus phone... You don't have a warranty after one year of owning the smartphone anyways


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Under US law your warranty is not voided and if they refuse to fix it because it rooted you can sue.



the problem is that it is not worth the thousands spent suing them for a 700$ phone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luckkill4u said:


> Then buy a OnePlus or Nexus phone... You don't have a warranty after one year of owning the smartphone anyways



in fact, my daily driver is a OnePlus One.


----------



## Deleted member 398281 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys!
I didn't even know that the warranty in the EH will not being void by software modifications... so that means: I CAN FINALLY ROOT MY PHONE WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT THAT DAMN WARRANTY!

Edit: my phone is rooted now!


----------



## driverdis (Oct 19, 2016)

DismissedGuy said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> I didn't even know that the warranty in the EH will not being void by software modifications... so that means: I CAN FINALLY ROOT MY PHONE WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT THAT DAMN WARRANTY!
> 
> Edit: my phone is rooted now!



if you ever need the Warranty and they try to deny it, remember to push back a bit and they should accept it. that is one of the benefits of living in areas covered by E.U. law. 
People like me in the U.S. are always screwed over by companies as suing is not an option financially for denying warranties over software modification, That is why I got a OnePlus One when it came out.


----------

